# Henry Smith on the moral argument for God’s existence



## Reformed Covenanter (May 19, 2020)

And whence, I pray you, cometh shame in men after an offence committed? Or why should men, by natural instinct, put a difference between virtue and vice, good and evil, if there were not a God, who, because he loved the one, and hated the other, hath written that difference in every man’s heart?

Therefore conclude, that every man’s knowledge, conscience, and feeling, is instead of a thousand witnesses to convince him, whosoever he be, that there is a God which is to be feared, which hateth iniquity and wicked ways, and which in time of trouble and deep distress is to be sought unto for refuge and relief, as the acts of the very heathen themselves do plainly demonstrate.

For the reference, see Henry Smith on the moral argument for God’s existence.


----------

